# Wiring a cermaic bulb holder?



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Received one from dartfrog.co.uk today, unscrewed it and it's fallen to bits and I can't make sense of it.

Anyone able to take a picture of theirs to show how it goes back together and where the wires connect to?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I can't take a picture of mine without taking one apart and they're all in use atm, but there should just be a couple of screw terminals inside, usually brass. 

Make sure you use proper high temperature wire, otherwise using a ceramic holder is rather pointless!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

This is what I've got:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

should just be the same as wiring a plug.. live and neutral


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I think it goes like this but don't know about wiring?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Easier than wiring a plug in fact, with a light bulb it doesn't matter which terminal is live and which is neutral!

The wires attach to those two screw terminals, and the 'C' shaped bit fits onto the brass threaded part, can't quite see how though, are you sure you didn't lose something?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I seem to have solved putting it back together










So I attach the live or the neutral to the screw on the U shaped one and the live or neutral to the other one, no need for earth?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't suppose you know what amp fuse to use?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You got it! You need a 3A fuse for a lamp, and no there's no earth needed.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

It's for a heater, will 3amp still be ok? I've got the heat resistant cable coming in the post.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Should be OK, the worst that can happen is the fuse will blow and you'll need to fit a 5A one, better than fitting a 5A and having it _not_ blow when it's supposed to!

3A fuses are for appliances up to 700W, 5A for 700W-1Kw


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your help, tis much appreciated


----------

